# Which Financial Category for UK Spouse Visa?



## zakmuh (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi there,

I am to apply for spousal visa for my wife to join me in the UK. I am a British citizen. I was working abroad and moved back to the UK in Feb and started my new job on the 17th March 2014. My annual salary is £26,000. I'll get my permanant job confirmation in Sep. My questions as follow:

1. How to I choose Financial Requirement Catergory A or B? Does it automatically get chosen to cat A, when I submit 6 months payslips, bank statements, contract job letter etc OR do I have to specify that I am applying under Cat A? :nerd:

2. As I started my job in mid of March, I got paid only £900 for that particular month. This means, out of 6 months payslips/bank statements, there will be 1-£900 and 5-£1700 paid into my bank account. Can I still submit 6 months OR should it be 7 MONTHS and submit all 6-£1700 payslips? :nerd:


Many thanks in advance everyone :fingerscrossed:


----------



## OrganisedChaos (Mar 26, 2013)

..........


zakmuh said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am to apply for spousal visa for my wife to join me in the UK. I am a British citizen. I was working abroad and moved back to the UK in Feb and started my new job on the 17th March 2014. My annual salary is £26,000. I'll get my permanant job confirmation in Sep. My questions as follow:
> 
> 1. How to I choose Financial Requirement Catergory A or B? Does it automatically get chosen to cat A, when I submit 6 months payslips, bank statements, contract job letter etc OR do I have to specify that I am applying under Cat A? :nerd:


You need to state which category you are using on the Appendix 2 form.



> 2. As I started my job in mid of March, I got paid only £900 for that particular month. This means, out of 6 months payslips/bank statements, there will be 1-£900 and 5-£1700 paid into my bank account. Can I still submit 6 months OR should it be 7 MONTHS and submit all 6-£1700 payslips? :nerd:


You must submit six full calendar months of payslips to ensure they calculate your income correctly. If you submit the payslip for March the application will be refused. For salaried employment they will calculate income using the lowest pay in that six month period, e. £900 x12 = £10,800


----------



## zakmuh (Aug 18, 2014)

OrganisedChaos, excellent mate! I really appreciate your prompt and detailed answer. 


Thank you


----------



## zakmuh (Aug 18, 2014)

And....I was told that Appendix2 (VAF4A) form is for applicants whose country doesnt support online applications. Please correct me if Im wrong 

I thought there is only TWO forms to fill up......1. Online application form and 2. Sponsorship undertaking form SU 07. Any other appendices I have to complete??

Thanka


----------



## jonholmes92 (Jun 18, 2014)

zakmuh said:


> And....I was told that Appendix2 (VAF4A) form is for applicants whose country doesnt support online applications. Please correct me if Im wrong
> 
> I thought there is only TWO forms to fill up......1. Online application form and 2. Sponsorship undertaking form SU 07. Any other appendices I have to complete??
> 
> Thanka


You fill in the Online application form, and everybody has to do the Appendix 2 for VAF4A), you only fill in the VAF4A physically (which to us is the Online Application) if you live in North Korea or Cuba.

Your Spouse will also need to submit their biometric receipt which they obtain from their appointment, along with their passport and 2 x passport photos. The rest is supporting documents.


----------



## zakmuh (Aug 18, 2014)

Thanks Jonholmes92.

Sorry, FORGOT THE IMPORTANT BIT....

Ive got only one P60 for tax year March 2013 to April 2014. It only shows circa £1000 (March's pay), as I started my job in March 2014.

Would this trigger off a refusal??


----------



## OrganisedChaos (Mar 26, 2013)

Attach a note stating that you started in March so the p60 will only reflect one month's pay.


----------



## zakmuh (Aug 18, 2014)

Excellent mate


----------



## bobbytender (Aug 16, 2014)

zakmuh said:


> Thanks Jonholmes92.
> 
> Sorry, FORGOT THE IMPORTANT BIT....
> 
> ...



Why do you have to give a P60?
I assumed if you are applying under category A, you only need to show 6 months statements and wage slips. 

The P60 has no relevance under a Category A am I right?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

If you have a P60 you should include it.


----------



## zakmuh (Aug 18, 2014)

bobbytender said:


> Why do you have to give a P60?
> I assumed if you are applying under category A, you only need to show 6 months statements and wage slips.
> 
> The P60 has no relevance under a Category A am I right?


Bobbytender, I would advice you to listen to Joppa. Hes got way good experience on this.

And also....from my research, UKVI's guide to settlement visa supporting documents tells '....*you can submit any of the following financial documents to*...', which implies you dont have to submit all of them but at least one? But lots of people's applications have been refused for not including all of them. 

As far as I know, the ECO has to grant visa if youve included all required supporting documents and he/she is satisfied. Where an entry clearance application does not meet the requirements of the Immigration Rules, ECO must *consider whether there are exceptional circumstances or compassionate factors* which mean the Home Office should consider granting entry clearance outside the rules. For this the ECO needs more evidence. For this the ECO should get advice from RCU (referred casewrok unit-Croydon UK), which leads to further delay. On that note, its advised to submit all the documents included in the above mentioned guidance.

I believe Joppa would agree with me on this? 


Link for UKVI doc https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...x_FM_Section_1_0a_-_5-year_route_guidance.pdf


----------



## bobbytender (Aug 16, 2014)

zakmuh said:


> Bobbytender, I would advice you to listen to Joppa. Hes got way good experience on this.
> 
> And also....from my research, UKVI's guide to settlement visa supporting documents tells '....*you can submit any of the following financial documents to*...', which implies you dont have to submit all of them but at least one? But lots of people's applications have been refused for not including all of them.
> 
> ...


Ok thanks, will have a read.

Does anyone know what exactly they check in terms of your employment record from HMRC?

For example, you apply under category A,

you send them your 6 months wage slips, bank statements, letter of contract from employer/accountants, and all the other stuff.

You add in your P60 which shows some earnings, but only a little, as you only worked a few months previously, and write a supporting letter explaining this.


Does the UKBA check your current employment status at the date of your application?
So you apply in August 2014, and they start checking your employment status.

Do they verify with HMRC straight away?
What exactly do they check with HMRC?


----------



## zakmuh (Aug 18, 2014)

bobbytender said:


> ....Does the UKBA check your current employment status at the date of your application?
> Do they verify with HMRC straight away?
> What exactly do they check with HMRC?


The ECO must verify all supporting documents' authenticity within a given time limit. Home Office wil do this for the caseworker. Ive heard from successful applicants that their visas has been granted within 14 days. This means those applicants had satisfied the ECO with enough supporting documents. Bear in mind though, each case is unique. 

They'd verify the NI number and tax code with HMRC. This would confirm the employer and the gross income.

Im just a member like you and others. Best thing to do, do a good reaserach on this forum, prepare all the documents, make a checklist, have a plenty of questions and consult an immigration solicitor. I paid £60 for my consultation and it helped to be confidence with my application package. 

You might want to check my other thread..... http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...-uk/528697-uk-spouse-visa-2014-checklist.html


----------



## zakmuh (Aug 18, 2014)

:sorry: My appologies for typos. Im at work, being sneaky


----------



## zakmuh (Aug 18, 2014)

nyclon said:


> If you have a P60 you should include it.


Hi nyclon.

I had a doubt regarding payslips requirement. Could you please explain the particular section as you can see below, in layman's term? 

Annex FM Section FM 1.7:Financial Requirement..... *Page 9, section 3.3.8*.... 'Where Appendix FM-SE requires the applicant to provide specified evidence relating to a period which ends with the date of application, that evidence must be dated no earlier than 28 days before the date of application'.

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...337420/Annex_FM_1_7_Financial_Requirement.pdf

*Does this mean, employment confirmation letter etc should have been issued 28 days before the online application submitted date? 
*Im completing my probation period in end of Sep and hoping to submit the online application in the first week of Oct. Ive got all the documents ready, except the job letter 

Any advice on this much appreciated :fingerscrossed:


----------



## bobbytender (Aug 16, 2014)

zakmuh said:


> Hi nyclon.
> 
> I had a doubt regarding payslips requirement. Could you please explain the particular section as you can see below, in layman's term?
> 
> ...


I think it means letter from employer should be issued within the 28 days before you apply.

I think that is what they mean, but i could be wrong.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

The most recent pay slip and bank statement can be no more than 28 days old at the time of application. Everything else should be as recent as possible.


----------



## zakmuh (Aug 18, 2014)

Thank you very much guys


----------



## zakmuh (Aug 18, 2014)

nyclon said:


> The most recent pay slip and bank statement can be no more than 28 days old at the time of application. Everything else should be as recent as possible.


Hi Nyclon,

Just a quick question...can I hide (with a marker pen) any particular transactions in the bank statement that I dont want the ECO to see?

Thanks


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

zakmuh said:


> Hi Nyclon,
> 
> Just a quick question...can I hide (with a marker pen) any particular transactions in the bank statement that I dont want the ECO to see?
> 
> Thanks


Your bank statement should not be altered in any way as it is then NOT an original.

The ECO is not interested in anything other than your pay going in..


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

zakmuh said:


> Hi Nyclon,
> 
> Just a quick question...can I hide (with a marker pen) any particular transactions in the bank statement that I dont want the ECO to see?
> 
> Thanks


No. Do not deface any documents with markers or highlighting.


----------



## zakmuh (Aug 18, 2014)

nyclon said:


> No. Do not deface any documents with markers or highlighting.


Thanks for the replies.

Now, theres an issue! I joined my new new job in mid of March so Ive got paid half, let say 900 quid. For rest of the 6 months Ive been paid full, lets say 1600 quid. My bank statement issued on the 15th of each month. So a months statements got transactions from 15th March to 14th April, 15th Arpil to 14 May and so on. 

I spoke with my bankers and asked them to issue the electronic statements starting from the 1st April but they refused saying they can only issue with starting dates same like in the paper statement. 

I dont have a way not to submit March's statement and I dont want the ECO to see that £900 salary and refuse visa. 

Any advice please


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

If you don't have 6 months of pay slips and corresponding bank statements which show over £1550 a month you will be refused. Rather wait another month..


----------



## zakmuh (Aug 18, 2014)

Hertsfem said:


> If you don't have 6 months of pay slips and corresponding bank statements which show over £1550 a month you will be refused. Rather wait another month..


Thanks Herts...Let me explain the above in detail. Ive only got two more weekes left to sort this bank statement out.

March to Aug = 6 months. But I cant count March cos I was paid 900 quid. Therefore April to Sep = 6 months (1600 pay each month). I have to send April statement but that particular statemnt will have my March pay of 900 in it (statement date 15th March to 14th Arpril). I m not going to include March's payslip. It would be April to Sep.

So basically, payslip covers April to Sep, 6 months but bank statement covers March to Sept, 7 months. I need clarification this


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

Well then it does not matter what happened in March as you have 6 months April - Sept at the correct amount. Why are you concerned about March? They sure won't be...


----------



## zakmuh (Aug 18, 2014)

Hertsfem said:


> Well then it does not matter what happened in March as you have 6 months April - Sept at the correct amount. Why are you concerned about March? They sure won't be...


I know its way too confusing!

I cant have solid April's statement. It shows March's last two weeks transactions in it. Okay, let me put it this way....

I have only got 7 months bank statments as follows:

1- 15th March to 14th April, salary paid in £900 on 30th March
2- 15th April to 14th May, salary paid in £1600 on 30th April
3- 15th May to 14th June, salary paid in £1600 on...
4- 15th June to 14th July , salary paid in £1600
5- 15th July to 14th Aug, salary paid in £1600
6- 15th Aug to 14th Sep, salary paid in £1600
7- 15th Sep to 14th Oct, salary paid in £1600

I cant omit the first statment as it has April's first two weeks, can I??


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

If you are in salaried employment you will need to send your 6 most recent pay slips and your 6 most recent bank statements showing that you were paid £1550/month or more. For you those 6 bank statements are from 15 April to 14 October. There is no need to include the 15 March to 14 April statement.


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

zakmuh said:


> I know its way too confusing!
> 
> I cant have solid April's statement. It shows March's last two weeks transactions in it. Okay, let me put it this way....
> 
> ...


Are you concerned that the bank statements don't run from 1st of the month to the last day of the month? If so you need not be..


----------



## zakmuh (Aug 18, 2014)

Right, you two made it clear. So the verdict is.....the ECO doesnt need to see full statement, so long as the provided statements show the amount of salary paid in.

Thanks a lot guys


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

Exactly


----------



## zakmuh (Aug 18, 2014)

nyclon said:


> If you are in salaried employment you will need to send your 6 most recent pay slips and your 6 most recent bank statements showing that you were paid £1550/month or more. For you those 6 bank statements are from 15 April to 14 October. There is no need to include the 15 March to 14 April statement.


Hi again

Just 10 days left for me to submit the application. One thing (at the moment) keeps nagging me. 

I was working abroad for last two years and I started my new job in the UK mid of March 2014. Ive got only one P60 (for financial year 2013-2014) in which it shows Ive been paid £900. Im submitting 6 months, April to Sep payslips.

Should I still submit this P60 with the application?? My only worry is, would the ECO count my salary based on P60? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

zakmuh said:


> Hi again
> 
> Just 10 days left for me to submit the application. One thing (at the moment) keeps nagging me.
> 
> ...


Include the P60 but attach a note the the P60 explaining that it only reflects you first pay slip from a new job.


----------



## zakmuh (Aug 18, 2014)

Good idea!

Thanks


----------



## zakmuh (Aug 18, 2014)

nyclon said:


> Include the P60 but attach a note the the P60 explaining that it only reflects you first pay slip from a new job.


Hi again....a quick question to clarify one thing regarding submitting older P60 forms. 

In 2011 I went abroad for work. Ive got a P60 with was issued for financial year 2010/2011. Should I submit this one as well?

Many thanks in advance


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

No. Only your most recent P60.


----------



## zakmuh (Aug 18, 2014)

nyclon said:


> No. Only your most recent P60.


Thank you.

Submitting online application tomorrow. Im getting panicked and confused for no reason. Oh well!


----------



## zakmuh (Aug 18, 2014)

nyclon said:


> No. Only your most recent P60.


I am going through the Guide to Supporting Documents, to do a final check on the application and confused with the following paragaraph.

In page 2, Bank statements or bank books section.... *Showing what has been paid in and out..... If you have made deposits in your account that are not in keeping with the account history then you may wish to explain the origins and timing of these deposits. *

Does this mean, I have to explain in my (sponsor) covering letter, from what other sources I received other income/savings, other than the money received from salaried job??

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...ment_data/file/270197/sup-docs-settlement.pdf

Thanks.


----------



## zakmuh (Aug 18, 2014)

Any advice please?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

zakmuh said:


> I am going through the Guide to Supporting Documents, to do a final check on the application and confused with the following paragaraph. In page 2, Bank statements or bank books section.... Showing what has been paid in and out..... If you have made deposits in your account that are not in keeping with the account history then you may wish to explain the origins and timing of these deposits. Does this mean, I have to explain in my (sponsor) covering letter, from what other sources I received other income/savings, other than the money received from salaried job?? https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/270197/sup-docs-settlement.pdf Thanks.


Did you read the whole section? It says if you are filling out Appendix 2 see FM-SE . It goes in to say if you don't need to meet the financial requirement you may want to include some of the following. If you filled out Appendix 2 this doesn't apply to you.


----------



## zakmuh (Aug 18, 2014)

nyclon said:


> Did you read the whole section? It says if you are filling out Appendix 2 see FM-SE . It goes in to say if you don't need to meet the financial requirement you may want to include some of the following. If you filled out Appendix 2 this doesn't apply to you.


Ah...I can see now, couldnt see earlier. I believe we are all good to apply.

Youve been very helpful on this application matter Nyclon. Huge thanks :usa:


----------



## zakmuh (Aug 18, 2014)

My wife is a non-working student and we have mentioned this in the application form. I transfer funds into her bank on monthly basis, just for her own expenses. So we are submitting her last 6 months bank statements as well. 

Is this okay or would it confuse things? Can you give your take on this please?


----------

